# Old light fixture



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Yeah, it looks like it should be in the roof of a Vanagon filled with hippies:thumbsup:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

The painters had to use sand paint on the ceilings with those kind of lights..

EVERY imperfection from the drywall job showed up like it had a spot light on it..


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Groovy....Wheres my Hendrix record?


----------

